# one of the best videos about dp experience



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

hey guys i just saw this video and i feel its so helpful


----------



## Lostsoul26 (Nov 9, 2016)

Yeah that was one of the best videos ive seen on dp really cool guy thanx for posting


----------



## pixeltch (Jan 11, 2017)

nice video thnx for upload


----------



## Kwesi (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Great video


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

does anyone feel really good after smelling their own farts


----------



## Vincentv (Dec 19, 2016)

here a Dutch video that made my cry literally. A pitty this insn't translated in englisch. So so..... so beautifulll and it ojust pinnoints the emotions that we al go trought, with the the music, the images, te lyrics..... wish only it was i english so i could share it with all of you:


----------

